# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  شعر  فراق الحبيب

## ياسر عرفات

حزن يغتالني 
وهم يقتلني 
وظلم حبيب يعذبني 
آه .. ما هذه الحياة 
التي كلها آلام لا تنتهي 
وجروح لا تنبري 
ودموع من العيون تجري 
جرحت خدي 
أرقت مضجعي 
وسلبت نومي 
آه يا قلبي 
يا لك من صبور 
على الحبيب لا تجور 
رغم ظلمه الكثير 
وجرحه الكبير 
الذي لا يندمل ولا يزول 
ما زلت تحبه 
رغم كل الشرور 
ما زلت تعشقه 
رغم الجور والفجور 
ما زلت تحن إليه 
رغم ما فيه من غرور 
قلبي .. ويحك قلبي 
إلى متى .. إلى متى؟؟ 
اخبرني بالله عليك إلى متى ؟؟ 
هذا الصبر 
وهذا الجلد والتحمل 
إلى متى هذا السهر والتأمل ؟ 
إلى متى هذه المعاناة والتذلل؟ 
كف عن هذا كف 
فاكره كما كرهت 
واهجر ما هجرت 
وعذب كما عذبت 
واظلم كما ظلمت 
واجرح كما جرحت 
فلقد عانيت كثيرا 
وصبرت كثيرا وكثيرا 
على حبيب لا يعرف 
للحب معنى 
أما آن لك يا قلبي أن توقف كل هذا 
فبالله عليك يا قلبي 
كــــف

 :M (17):   :M (17):   :M (17):   :M (17):   :M (17):

----------


## ياسر عرفات

وين ردودكم.....................

----------


## عاطف الجندى

*أحسنت يا أخى / ياسر عرفات
 كلماتك رائعة
وتعبر تعبيراً جيداً عنك ككاتب
 وبقليل من مراعاة الأوزان الشعرية
ستكون قصيدة رائعة
مودتى
عاطف الجندى*

----------


## ياسر عرفات

شكرا على مرورك

----------


## samar111

هلاه اخي ياسر 
جميل اووووووووووووووووووي كلماتك
بجد جميله اووووووي
شكرا 
سمر

----------


## hamoda_449

يسلمو ايديك على الكلمات الجميله

تحياتي لك

----------


## محمد نديم

الأخ ياسر عرفات
خاطرة جميلة 
ومشاعر نبيلة.
يمكن نقلها لقسم الخواطرالنثرية
. لأنها ليست شعرا.
ودمت بخير.

----------

